# Bookshelf Cat Puzzle



## Carter Johnson (16 Jun 2006)

Hello folks......

Here's a puzzle that I just completed that's a little different. It's only 202 pieces, but I took out the background to make it tricky. It's cut freehand from 3-ply 1/4" poplar.

I've posted the front and a reversed picture of the back. 

Overall, it's this is the 495th full-size puzzle I've made over the past 13 years.

Carter


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Jun 2006)

Only 202 pieces :roll: 

Very nice, Carter =D> 

Paul


----------



## Whippet (4 Jul 2006)

That's a beauty! I love the idea of leaving out the background, must be much harder to complete - especially if the solver doesn't know about the gap! :?


----------



## Whippet (4 Jul 2006)

How many pieces per square inch do you usually cut?


----------



## Carter Johnson (4 Jul 2006)

The number and size of pieces varies. For full-size puzzles like this one, I suppose the average is about 2 to 2.5 pieces per square inch. For my Christmas cards the pieces are much bigger. There is no set formula...and no pattern. Since I cut on the lines of images within the pictures (which are mostly taken from calendars), a picture that has lots of little images within it will have smaller pieces.

Carter


----------

